# Advise on a 30-06 semi-auto



## Paulh272

Need some advice. 
I am looking at purchasing a semi-auto 30-06 to bag some whitetail. I am sick of borrowing. Could anyone tell me there opinion on what is the best gun for the price. I am looking at spending less than a thousand with scope. Also, does anyone make these with a left handed ejection?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## RiveRat

I don't know what the street price is, but that Benelli is sure a nice looking rifle with some nice features.


----------



## Ref

My dad gave me a 30-06 for a college graduation present 32 years ago. It's the only gun that I use for big game. I have shot moose and caribou in Alaska, bears in Minnesota, tons of whitetails in Mn and ND, and mule deer in North dakota. It's a great all around gun. I guess that's why he gave it to me. Thanks dad.


----------



## bgoldhunter

While I'm not a semi auto fan when it comes to rifles, I would look at a Browning BAR, or a Remington 7400. The BAR is probably the best made semi auto I have shot, but I had a 742 (older model of the 7400) that worked very nicely, and my dad has been using his 742 for over 40 years now without a hitch.


----------



## huntin1

IF I were to get a semi-auto hunting rifle I guess it would be a Browning BAR. But I must ask, why a semi-auto? IMO a bolt action is far more reliable and accurate than any semi-auto. If you have always dreamed of owning a semi-auto, fine go for it, but get the Browning. It seems like for every guy who is satisfied with their Rem. auto, you run across 3 or 4 who are disgusted with them. Not so with the Browning. I gotta admit though, I've never owned either one of them.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## curty

bgoldhunter said:


> While I'm not a semi auto fan when it comes to rifles, I would look at a Browning BAR, or a Remington 7400. The BAR is probably the best made semi auto I have shot, but I had a 742 (older model of the 7400) that worked very nicely, and my dad has been using his 742 for over 40 years now without a hitch.


I have a Remington Model 742 That works really well and my dad has a Model 740 He had for years and it works great Almost hard to belive a semi-auto can do that well but they have been great guns


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I would never buy an auto again. I had the best - a Browning Boss .270. It would shoot about a 1 1/2" group.  Not what I would call accurate. A Remington auto is twice as inaccurate... I would never have one if you gave it to me. Buy a good bolt gun an put MOST of your $1000 budget in a scope. :sniper:


----------



## purepower

i love my g-pas remington its either a model 7400 or 7200


----------



## Ref

I have a Remington 30-06 automatic and my frezzer is full every fall. My brother has one and so does my son. No problems putting animals down.


----------



## People

I have used a M1 Garand and did not have any problems with it. It was 165 for the new tube and 75 to put it on.


----------

